# The baby Guinea Pigs are here!!



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

They came yesterday and no one was expecting it! I just looked outside at the cage and there they were. They are soooo cute and we love them sooo much. It's great they are born with hair and open eyes and all the normal parts, not like mice or rats where they are all naked.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Here are some pics!! They are a little camera shy..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you separated the male from them?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

THat's the funny part, there is no male, it happened at the petshop before we took them home


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> THat's the funny part, there is no male, it happened at the petshop before we took them home




That happened to me or at least my grandchildren. I bought each of them a hamster on a Friday evening and woke up Saturday morning to discover we had 12.

The pet shop might take your babies... the males become rampant quite quickly lol


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Ahhh! Very cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

the two little cuties will stay with us for 3 weeks and then if there are any boys we have a home for them...couldn't hand them over to a shop.....nope they are too cute. If they are girls they will stay a little longer with mom.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Mmmmm, Cuy.

And just look who else has (apparently) been eating them.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

charleen said:


> Here are some pics!! They are a little camera shy..


Oh they are adorable!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Mmmmm, Cuy.
> 
> And just look who else has (apparently) been eating them.


uhfg gross.


----------

